# Weeaboos



## MrPicklez (Oct 10, 2014)

I died at the weeaboo song. I had never even heard of a weeaboo until after this. Is this really how they are? haha


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 10, 2014)

http://www.reddit.com/r/weeabootales

Enjoy!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 10, 2014)

From what I've seen at my school, yes.


----------



## Capella (Oct 10, 2014)

Mahoushoujo is definitely a weab


----------



## lazuli (Oct 10, 2014)

weeaboos are horrible
ugh


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 10, 2014)

You actually find quite a lot of weeaboos on TF2, it's really disturbing :c


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 10, 2014)

Here:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Weeaboo


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 10, 2014)

How do you call weeaboo that is not interestested in Japanese culture, but is obsessed with American culture?


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 10, 2014)

You don't call them Weeaboo's at all then


----------



## Gideon (Oct 10, 2014)

Well that was certainly... entertaining.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 10, 2014)

Never mind I get it


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

They make me feel better about myself. Sometimes I feel like a loser because I own too much manga and anime merchandise then I'm like 'nah it's k at least I don't think I'm Japanese and at least I don't jack off into body pillows'.

Weabs at cons are the greatest things ever.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 10, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> How do you call weeaboo that is not interestested in Japanese culture, but is obsessed with American culture?



freedomboo.
theres also anglophiles (britishboos? idk) and francophiles.

you know whats bad? hetaboos and homestuck weebs. the ones that should 'BUCKETS' and 'JEGUS' wherever they go. hetaboos are also usually described as racist or inappropriate.
theres a tumblr with weeb horror stories. i read one where a hetaboo was an exchange student or smth in germany and theyd loudly complain that thye couldnt go to japan but they settled for germany because 'he's so hot'. then their class went to a ww2 camp memorial and the weeb kept being really disrespectful and making everyone angry.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> freedomboo.
> theres also anglophiles (britishboos? idk) and francophiles.
> 
> you know whats bad? hetaboos and homestuck weebs. the ones that should 'BUCKETS' and 'JEGUS' wherever they go. hetaboos are also usually described as racist or inappropriate.
> theres a tumblr with weeb horror stories. i read one where a hetaboo was an exchange student or smth in germany and theyd loudly complain that thye couldnt go to japan but they settled for germany because 'he's so hot'. then their class went to a ww2 camp memorial and the weeb kept being really disrespectful and making everyone angry.



Omg anglophiles are sometimes teaboos and it makes my life.

Are hetaboos the Hetalia fans? Because tbh that fandom is way worse than any katana wielding weab.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 10, 2014)

Franku Senpai taught me all I know. Glad to see someone spreading his wisdom.


----------



## nammie (Oct 10, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> How do you call weeaboo that is not interestested in Japanese culture, but is obsessed with American culture?









and to stay on topic weebs are so... embarrassing lol

though I don't see many weeaboos these days, it's mostly koreaboos now
there's one "korea club" on campus that literally has no korean people in it lmao I walked by their booth and they seem to just add randomass korean words in their conversations and talk about kpop and kdramas.....


----------



## lazuli (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Omg anglophiles are sometimes teaboos and it makes my life.
> 
> Are hetaboos the Hetalia fans? Because tbh that fandom is way worse than any katana wielding weab.



THATS RIGHT its teaboo
and yes hetaboo are the hetalia weebs (not the fans okay. the weebs) and i take offense ok (kidding but i do like hetalia but not. it that sense like the weebs.)


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> THATS RIGHT its teaboo
> and yes hetaboo are the hetalia weebs (not the fans okay. the weebs) and i take offense ok (kidding but i do like hetalia but not. it that sense like the weebs.)



Oh no I didn't mean offence to the fandom, I know there's plenty of good people in that fandom and it's unfortunately just the emptiest vessels that are the loudest. I have a friend who's really into it and she shows me some of the art produced from the fandom and omg it is some of the most beautiful I have ever seen.

But yeah unfortunately the hetalia fandom is home to a special breed of weab. There are fanfictions I have seen. Photoshops where dictators have been made to look 'kawaii'. And some of the youtube comments... jesus.


----------



## Hyasynth (Oct 10, 2014)

My college is weeaboo paradise. 

I entered my weeb phase in middle school and _left_ it in middle school, but these fully grown college students are going around listing their anime husbands, blowing their financial aid refunds on overpriced merch, and wearing Naruto headbands to school.

At least the gamers are pretty chill people.


----------



## mob (Oct 10, 2014)

weeaboos and otakus are terrible


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Oct 10, 2014)

That video was too funny


----------



## lazuli (Oct 10, 2014)

Hyasynth said:


> I entered my weeb phase in middle school and _left_ it in middle school, [...]



im thankful mine was in 6th grade and even then, it wasnt full on naruto and junk, just kingdom hearts and hetalia but i was never as bad as the weebs.




bot said:


> weeaboos and otakus are terrible



weebs that say 'im not a weeb, im an OTAKU !!!! XDDD' are terrible


----------



## oranje (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone who uses a culture as their fetish and thinks stereotypes are true are terrible people. :/ I'm not a huge fan of anime myself but I respect those who are reasonable about it. But weeabos are waaaay too obsessive and fetish-y for my liking.


----------



## mob (Oct 10, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> weebs that say 'im not a weeb, im an OTAKU !!!! XDDD' are terrible



nah theyre all terrible lmao


----------



## Jawile (Oct 10, 2014)

my friend is cool but he's a total weeb
he watches anime and manga all day, has a katana collection, eats sushi a lot, is learning japanese, and on the first day of school asked if all the teachers could call him kenji


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 10, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> But yeah unfortunately the hetalia fandom is home to a special breed of weab. There are fanfictions I have seen. Photoshops where dictators have been made to look 'kawaii'. And some of the youtube comments... jesus.


I like Hetalia a lot, but I've seen some terrible things.

Weaboos are the worst. I get being into Japanese culture, but the way they act is offensive to the culture if anything.


----------



## MrPicklez (Oct 10, 2014)

Beardo said:


> Franku Senpai taught me all I know. Glad to see someone spreading his wisdom.



ayy b0ss


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 10, 2014)

I wish I could finish the video. His voice just bothers me.

Weeaboos are annoying though.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 10, 2014)

Jawile said:


> my friend is cool but he's a total weeb
> he watches anime and manga all day, has a katana collection, eats sushi a lot, is learning japanese, and on the first day of school asked if all the teachers could call him kenji



oh my GOD how is he 'cool'


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 10, 2014)

Fandoms will be fandoms. Things might be a little dull without them around.

Besides, I think some of us can fess up to using fangirl Japanese at some point in our lives and being obsessed with anime/certain anime. It's a phase, for most. I don't see the point in bashing them for it, even if some are very eccentric/embarrassing. They're not necessarily bad people and don't necessarily deserve to be cut down on. 

Threads like this just tend to make me sad. We shouldn't be so quick to judge people or so harsh in doing so.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 10, 2014)

I can call myself a Weeaboo.
But I'm a terrible one.

I don't watch that many anime and the ones that I watch are either mainstream or ones that many people don't care about.

I watch more tokusatsu shows than anime, and that's even more sad since there's almost little tokusatsu lovers here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Oh and the song's hilarious, bye bye*


----------



## Radda (Oct 10, 2014)

Aye,weeaboos sorta ruin my life,so I drew my one weeaboo friend Luka,(from Vocaloid) and she colored it all while I wanted to charcoal it and she printed on it,(Her name's Binder) on the side.I started raging.So bad.Since I gave that to her...shouldn't you leave it untouched?It's like using a card that someone made for you and crossing out the name and writing yours.I am very VERY PISSED AT HER.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 10, 2014)

I bet half the people here who go '_EW, WEEABOOS._' are weeaboos themselves.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 10, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> ayy b0ss



Rosetta Stone


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 10, 2014)

I've been accused of being a weeaboo when I watched Death Note. And that was the only one I watched before my Parks and Rec/Lana Del Rey phase.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

Some Japanese people treat American culture the same way.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 10, 2014)

They could hump an anime pillow, attempt to learn Japanese from Anime, or dress as Sasuke to school and I wouldn't care.

It only gets to me when they: *disrespect* culture, place stereotypes, and go marching around comparing stuff to anime/characters (Cough, some hetalia fans...well it's anything really. Comparing  an OC to an OC, an artist to another artist, one kid to another, ect).


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Oct 10, 2014)

**** those kids. They're like mall-goths. 

I'm all for you doing you, but do it way the hell over there where I can't see / smell / hear you.


----------



## f11 (Oct 10, 2014)

Mahou tbh


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 10, 2014)

that video 10/10


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 10, 2014)

remember guys the japanese were a bunch of nobs in the 1940s


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 10, 2014)

I haven't seen many in real life. But a lot on the internet.

I guess that word before doesn't censor, lol.

holy ****ing **** Christian Weston Chandler is in there i did not expect that?


----------



## xxxmadison (Oct 10, 2014)

i jokingly call myself a weeb but if i ever go that low do not hesitate to kill me


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 10, 2014)

I haven't seen one in real life or the internet but omg this video lmao


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Being a person that ACTUALLY has Japanese heritage (not fully, but enough), and someone who has not only traveled to Japan but has lived there, it's annoying. Weeaboos can actually get to the point that it's just offensive.


----------



## Murray (Oct 11, 2014)

I didn't think this forum was so pro-discrimination. You come here to make friends and play animal crossing and are inevitably bombarded with hate threads like this. I wouldn't be surprised if the next topic I encountered was discussing a race or religion saying that their ways are hated. Overall, please keep your racism and hate crimes to yourself, as even if America is a 'free' country, other places have actual laws.​
~Murray-san


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Oct 11, 2014)

Capella said:


> Mahoushoujo is definitely a weab


yes i am def a weeb while u have a manga avi bye cap


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 11, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> How do you call weeaboo that is not interestested in Japanese culture, but is obsessed with American culture?



Burgerboos


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 11, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> They could hump an anime pillow, attempt to learn Japanese from Anime, or dress as Sasuke to school and I wouldn't care.
> 
> It only gets to me when they: *disrespect* culture, place stereotypes, and go marching around comparing stuff to anime/characters (Cough, some hetalia fans...well it's anything really. Comparing  an OC to an OC, an artist to another artist, one kid to another, ect).



p much this
i dont see a problem w anything unless theyre actual *******s/terrible people tbh


----------



## debinoresu (Oct 11, 2014)

no ok see

i agree weaboos are terrible but a lot of u dont seem to get what weaboos really are

expressing a like of something by buying merch of it or wearing merch of it isnt weaboo, its weaboo if you completely disregard what effect your actions could have on others for the sake of ur gross fetishizing and disrespect of culture

like anime? ok ur a person that likes anime

dress up as anime characters? ok ur a cosplayer that likes anime

hump body pillows?? ok thats ur business and doesnt really affect anyone else

spent 1000$ on anime merch???? ok ur a collector that likes anime

grossly misinterpret and impersonate an entire race  and culture with stereotypes you fetishize?? ok ur a weaboo go educate your goddamn self bc u r NASTY


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Is a person who draws something for example...Miku and write Miku aka ME! a weeaboo?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 11, 2014)

Radda said:


> Is a person who draws something for example...Miku and write Miku aka ME! a weeaboo?



no. just someone whos delusional/obsessive. a weaboo is defined by insensitive sudden actions compelled by some obsession with anime/japanese stuff. debi also made it clear as well.


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Alright thanks :V.


----------



## MrPicklez (Oct 13, 2014)

I'd like for it to be noted that Franku Senpais hit single now has it's own video with an extra minute of added goodies.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

I was a weeb when I was a kid lmao


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Oct 13, 2014)

Do the Salamander.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 13, 2014)

Wasn't there a weeaboo thread a while back? I can't remember.
But weeaboos in denial suck.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Oct 13, 2014)

I luckily skipped the "weeb" phase....but I did do the whole goth/wiccan phase in my freshmen year of HS. I do like some anime, and I enjoy going to com-con's every now and then. But I don't dress up. :c


----------



## Kissyme100 (Nov 9, 2014)

There's this weeb in my school... she calls me Senpai. Every time we pass in the hall, she says "Senpai, notice me" EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Kissyme100 said:


> There's this weeb in my school... she calls me Senpai. Every time we pass in the hall, she says "Senpai, notice me" EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.



Oh god... 

I don't think I was too much weeaboo in the beginning when I got introduced to the culture. I did read a lot and liked some bad j-rock bands but that's it. I didn't run around calling people kawaii senpai bread or something.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 9, 2014)

There's a freshman in my anime club and she called my friend "nii-senpai"

that's not even a thing.
and she's a girl. 
nii =/= girl 
nii-senpai =/= a thing


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> There's a freshman in my anime club and she called my friend "nii-senpai"
> 
> that's not even a thing.
> and she's a girl.
> ...


Laughing too hard right now. 

On the other hand, all towards gender neutrality *shrugs*


----------



## Kissyme100 (Nov 9, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Oh god...
> 
> I don't think I was too much weeaboo in the beginning when I got introduced to the culture. I did read a lot and liked some bad j-rock bands but that's it. I didn't run around calling people kawaii senpai bread or something.



I don't even know her that well, I commented on one of her drawings and start some small talk that's it. Her best friend (who is also a weeb but not as bad) always gives me glares. She always tries to put her hair into those high pigtails but it does not look good. At least you can't smell her from a mile away... yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Kissyme100 said:


> I don't even know her that well, I commented on one of her drawings and start some small talk that's it. Her best friend (who is also a weeb but not as bad) always gives me glares. She always tries to put her hair into those high pigtails but it does not look good. At least you can't smell her from a mile away... yet.


I see..Must be quite fun to look at once in a while though.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

I was stalked once in high school. Two weeaboos would follow me into my classrooms (classes they didn't have) and take pictures of me all the time. I finally said "WHAT YOU WANT?!" And they told me I looked like their favorite anime character. One transferred to another high school and the other one found someone else to stalk I think.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Nov 9, 2014)

Norski said:


> I was stalked once in high school. Two weeaboos would follow me into my classrooms (classes they didn't have) and take pictures of me all the time. I finally said "WHAT YOU WANT?!" And they told me I looked like their favorite anime character. One transferred to another high school and the other one found someone else to stalk I think.



That's sooo creepy!! Did they use broken Japanese too?


----------



## meo (Nov 9, 2014)

I couldn't watch more than a minute. The way he was talking was just way too...agitating for me. :|


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Nov 9, 2014)

i live with one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kissyme100 said:


> There's this weeb in my school... she calls me Senpai. Every time we pass in the hall, she says "Senpai, notice me" EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=notice me senpai
copy and paste it.
take a look at this.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 9, 2014)

I am an ultimate weeabo.But I hate other weeabos for the same reasons you guys do. I hate my own brethren


----------



## Alyx (Nov 9, 2014)

I have some problems with this video but it was entertaining to say the least. It was good up until he used the word "f*ggot". Like, no, can you NOT. Also, I really don't think cosplaying counts as weeaboo activity. It's just a fun thing to do, to play dress up and go to conventions and look all the pretty things at booths and panels and other people's wonderfully made costumes. Another problem is, Rosetta Stone is a great (yet REALLY expensive) tool to learn a language and I don't get why it's made fun of here. Weeaboos are depicted as not having a job, so how can they afford $300 software?

I think we've all gone through a weeaboo stage in our lives, or, at least, 'otaku' stage (they're completely different, yet both are incredibly insulting and you shouldn't use them to describe yourself). A lot of people go through this stage around 12-13 years old and some never stop and others stop completely and are totally different people by age 17. I know I was - I watched anime, read manga, wanted to cosplay, thought the Japanese language was pretty cool but too complicated for me to learn (but my best friend learned Japanese! I think that's amazing), collected things from my favorite animes (some of it bootleg but I didn't care), had anime as wallpapers on my computer and phone, ate pocky, and had anime posters adorning my walls, but not once did I think I was Japanese or want to be Japanese, being German was enough for me; a little German kid pretending to be Japanese? Nooo, please no. I still collect things from the Japanese culture, I have bento boxes and sun parasols but I don't use them. They're there for decoration only and I wash them if they get dirty/dusty from sitting around looking pretty. I don't have many, like, 2 bentos and 1 parasol so it's not everywhere and my collection really isn't that large. My boyfriend has seen so much anime and read so much manga and he has posters galore and figurines and all that, he's not a weeaboo, but he has a friend that is and it's incredible.


----------



## CR33P (Nov 9, 2014)

um hai konichiwa! i like the japanesse culture and i am offended by this. kawaii! desu! yosh! mario!

- - - Post Merge - - -

sayonara im going to gohan sushi sashimi xD kawaii


----------



## Kissyme100 (Nov 9, 2014)

LunaMoon Crossing said:


> i live with one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I know what it means but thanks for the link.  
But the thing is, I did nothing to become her "Senpai"


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 9, 2014)

My weeaboo stage lasted through 6th grade and then my best friend at the time started to get into being a furry and I was scared that would happen to me so I ran and never looked back

- - - Post Merge - - -

also can I point out the new trend? Koreaboos? like people who try to be korean and dream of being a korean popstar?? That **** right there....


----------



## samsquared (Nov 9, 2014)

I think we are all weeaboos.
Anata wa Sam desu. Genki desu ka? Seakun da yo~ DESU DESU DESU
Anata ga suki desu~!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 9, 2014)

I like Japan and am trying to learn Japanese but I certainly don't think that Japan is the best place in the world. Like every culture there are things they do right and things they do wrong.


----------



## Brad (Nov 9, 2014)

Weeaboos smell bad. I know a few. They eat lunch on the floor in the cafeteria next to the stage. If you go near them you can hear their ****ty dubstep, and then they meow at you. They also smell really bad.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 10, 2014)

That video is hilarious but not at all appropriate for TBT.


----------



## xiaonu (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow the ice has been broken with a topic of it now haha. I've had my fair share of experiences with weebs in middle school, and to this day find them more abundant of all age groups. Its true some general characteristics involve unhygenic attributes, and usually many I've met are loud and obnoxious or rude :/ I feel so embarrassed to like what I like from Japan because some weeaboo is going to breathe down my shoulder and won't leave me alone. It's mostly when they brag that it bothers me. Or their compulsive lying to seem like they're totally serious about moving to Japan, being "fluent" in Japanese, and getting a job asap to be a mangaka or voice actor for Japan and wear visual kei clothes to work all the time. (main goals). also, this makes me giggle haha.


----------



## Alice (Nov 10, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> I bet half the people here who go '_EW, WEEABOOS._' are weeaboos themselves.



Pretty much, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> also can I point out the new trend? Koreaboos? like people who try to be korean and dream of being a korean popstar?? That **** right there....


Pretty much the same but people who are way into Korean culture and those k-pop boys/girls.


----------



## Mairen (Nov 10, 2014)

I think I went through a phase of this for a little bit in highschool. I was learning japanese through a course at the school, and those were the years I was really getting into anime and rpgs. I got bit by the bug hard. But I don't know if I could call myself a weeaboo even still. I never wanted to become japanese, nor move to japan (though I would of loved to visit!). I was fascinated with the culture and entertainment that the country produced, and had fun learning the language with my friends. I never really paraded around advertising all of this in an annoying manner however


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 10, 2014)

I was definitely a weeaboo at one point but I feel like people only act like them when they haven't been exposed much to Japanese culture and I guess they don't understand it as much. There are actually some hardcore anime fans who I see and cringe at now anyway - and they're not even weeaboos. I think Anglophiles are much much worse anyway. It makes me feel embarrassed to even say I'm from England to people online now because they assume I speak like in received pronunciation and that I enjoy drinking tea and I love Doctor Who... Like, no. xD If you go on Tumblr you can see them all crowd around with their stupid "Superwholock" and stuff and then they try to speak in "received pronunciation" (which, by the way, a very small proportion of English people actually speak) and act like they really know England. No. Just no. So I guess I can understand why weeaboos are an embarrassment to Japanese culture because it feels awful to know that's all your country is reduced down to. Like, I'm not being overly-patriotic for saying that, but it's just a.. Somewhat harmful stereotype, I guess. :\ Anyway, yeah. If you're a weeaboo: Please stop and educate yourself more on Japan because it's an amazing country and not all just about sushi XD and teh animooz and mangoz x3 I always find weeaboos to be such obnoxious people too, or act like special little snowflakes because of it. Same with Anglophiles.


----------

